# Route your System Audio and monitor the stream



## ysd_mac (Apr 12, 2021)

ysd_mac submitted a new resource:

AUDIO System routing / recording tool for Mac - Great solution for routing and monitoring audio - GroundControl



> GroundControl is a virtual audio driver for Mac OS X with control room monitoring options.
> 
> The audio drivers allow applications to pass audio to other applications in 3 configurations (2 channels, 16 channels, or 64 channels).
> View attachment 69925
> You can monitor the driver’s output through your computer’s internal speakers or headphone output with the accompanying control room app, which has controls for the volume, in/out meters and a peak meter, and dim, mute...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## CyberPinoy (Apr 17, 2021)

ysd_mac said:


> ysd_mac submitted a new resource:
> 
> AUDIO System routing / recording tool for Mac - Great solution for routing and monitoring audio - GroundControl
> 
> ...


This works perfectly. Thank you very much!


----------



## ysd_mac (Apr 28, 2021)

Your most welcome :)


----------

